# No comment... =)



## fenglong (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## fenglong (Feb 27, 2012)

Lack of participants, had to use a mirror.


----------



## fenglong (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## fenglong (Feb 27, 2012)

They stole my secret technique!!


----------



## fenglong (Mar 2, 2012)

lol....


----------



## fenglong (Mar 2, 2012)

"that's technically not an obstacle..." well, someone should have told em??

the karate instructor rules the game... just watched too many kungfu movies??


----------

